# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Zerofat-ervaringen gevraagd!

## sweetteurtietoe

heeft iemand ervaring met zerofat pillen van health labs? graag antwoord thxxxxx

----------


## Ziva

Die ken ik niet...
Kun je die enkel via internet bestellen of gewoon bij de apotheek halen?

----------


## Liss

Hoe is het met de zerofat pillen? Ik ben benieuwd naar de ervaringen.

Groetjes

----------


## sabriya

ben ook benieuwd!!!

----------

